# Take A Look At These!



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Bluecheck posted a link on the social list to the California Color Pigeons that he developed and bred. I'm moving it over here so everyone can see them. Aren't these lovely birds? These are very rare birds now as he had to stop his breeding program a few years ago and very little breeding of them has been done since.

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeong...orpigeons.html

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeong...pstandard.html

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Links don't work.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Links don't work.


I just found that out. Here is another one.

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/ccpstandard.html


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Links don't work.


it's cuz for some reason, the links look like this:

_http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeong...pstandard.html _

with the ellipsis instead of the whole intact URL. They normally _display _that way on the page, if they are long, but the source has the correct full URL. This time it doesn't. Wonder why...


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Try 'dis: 

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/colorpigeons.html


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Here is the other. Can you use them now? They are working for me.
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/califcolorpigeons.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bingo...It works!
Gorgeous,gorgeous pigeons.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Gimpel Bronze or Archangel Bronze (same thing)*

This is a very strong bronze color and is certainly very beautiful.

Bill


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Margarret said:


> I just found that out. Here is another one.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/ccpstandard.html



Those are so beautiful! Its a shame that no one is breeding them.
Is'nt there a way that someone could take over breeding them? It would be a shame if they were all gone.


----------

